# DNA in photoshop



## sinux (30. November 2006)

Hi, ich wollte mal fragen ob jmd. ein Tutorial oder ne Idee hat wie man eine DNA  in PS erstellen kann.Soll ungefähr so aussehen.
http://dna11.com/media/pic_bedroom_orange.jpg

Hab schon bei Google gesucht aber nichts brauchbares gefunden.

MfG,sinux.


----------



## ebs-smf (30. November 2006)

Servus,

ich bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher, aber evtl. kann man dieses Tutorial nutzen, um den gewünschten Effekt hinzubekommen. Einfach statt mit Kreisen eben mit Rechtecken versuchen. http://666-hellish.com/index.php?li...&suche=&sid=3e38190f36a9fc29bcf42dacbccc977e# (dots background).

ggf. mußte da mit einer Maske nacharbeiten.

Viele Grüße
Constantin


----------



## sinux (30. November 2006)

Danke, ich werd mal probieren. Ich denke das Eletric-tut wird mir auch dabei helfen.Wenn sonst noch jmd. Tipps hat,immer her damit


----------



## DJTrancelight (1. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

wenn es mit den Tutorials nicht klappt, dann kannst du es ja so probieren:

Auswählrechteck aufziehen, mit Weiß füllen. Dann Filter > Weichzeichner > Bewegungsunschärfe auswählen und gibst bei Winkel --90 Grad ein - Distanz ca. 8 pixel
Evtl noch Gaußscher Weichzeichner mit 2,3 px Stärke

Dann wählst du beim Ebenenmodus Ineinanderkopieren. Soll das Rechteck mehr leuchten, dann kopierst du die Ebene einfach und der Effekt wird verstärkt.

So gehst du mit den anderen DNA-Streifen auch vor und kannst die Intensität - Transparenz variieren.

Viele Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## Terrabug (1. Dezember 2006)

Das Ding nennt man glaub ich Pherogramm und ensteht bei der Gelelektrophorese(o.ä.) z.B. von DNA-Stücken


----------



## Michael Aringer (10. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde hier einfach Rechtecke zeichnen, deren Füllung auf 0% stellen, dafür aber ein inneres Leuchten (von der Mitte aus) einstellen.

Servus, Michael


----------

